

Ask HN: Review quick tool to check if an email is disposable (one time) - davedd

We have been getting quite a few account email spams from disposable address. So we started blacklisting a few of them and came up with a few solutions to detect if an email is disposable (one time).<p>You can try here:
https://gudado.com/tools/freeemail.php<p>Would love to hear your thoughts on that.<p>thanks,
======
csense
Having to enter my email on a site is a major roadblock. Enough sites keep
sending me unwanted mail that I seriously hesitate before signing up; I don't
give out my email unless I'm pretty sure I know what I'm going to get, and I
want it badly.

I often use a mailinator address when I'm not serious about signing up. It's
very convenient.

------
davedd
Valid link: <https://gudado.com/tools/freeemail.php>

It also has a simple/open API that anyone can use (being using that on our own
sites).

thanks,

------
27182818284
I have no use for it, but I don't think it is a bad idea by any means. Keep up
the good work :)

